# Southern Fried Apples



## luckytrim (Jun 10, 2019)

Southern Fried Apples





Ingredients

1/2 cup  butter, cubed 
6 medium unpeeled red apples, sliced 
3/4 cup sugar,  divided 
3/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon

Directions

Melt butter in  a large cast-iron or other ovenproof skillet. Add apples and 1/2 cup sugar; stir  to mix well. Cover and cook over low heat for 20 minutes or until apples are  tender, stirring frequently. 
Add cinnamon and remaining sugar. ( I added  another 2 TBL of butter at this point).
Cook and stir over medium-high heat  5-10 minutes longer. 



Variation ...
During the Holiday season,  Granny would add 1/2 cup of Red Hots and 1/2 cup of water to the butter at the  start...


Serve with Pork !


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 10, 2019)

Red Hots! Yep, that's how I remember them.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 10, 2019)

Love fried apples. They're the perfect side for pork chops


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 10, 2019)

I'll make sumpthin simular, not as sweet though, with sliced pork loin tonight.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 10, 2019)

Thank you, LT!  I love fried apples - looks and sounds delicious.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 10, 2019)

I've been doing a quick version of this for years with butter, cinnamon and a grate of nutmeg as a topping for waffles. Delicious! I never knew they were "Southern Fried".


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 11, 2019)

*Andy*, I think you need to put a lot of sugar and butter into it to call it "Southern". 

When I make sauteed apples, I use roughly one Tbsp of butter for the pan, and half a Tbsp of brown sugar for each apple. A splash of Bourbon doesn't hurt, either.  Maybe I should call mine "Kentucky Fried Apples".


----------



## Farmer Jon (Jun 13, 2019)

Now that that one step farther and make fried apple pie. Mmmmmm


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 15, 2019)

another quick and easy apple recipe;

One apple per person, whatever your favorite apple variety is.
Cut the apple in half, from stem to bud.  With a melon baller, remove the seed core.  Place the apples skin side down in a microwave save casserole dish.  Fill the divits created from removing the apple core with onetbs. brown sugar, 1 bs. butter, and 1.2 tsp. vanilla extract.  Place in microwave and cook on high for seven minutes  The brown sugar, butter, and vanilla combine to make a rich butterscotch sauce that flows over the baked apples.  Serve with french vanilla ice cream.  Yum.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

